# About Saggy Doors



## provost (Oct 19, 2011)

One thing that always needs fixing with these b13 sentras is the doors. By now, most of them are saggy. The one Im currently working on wont even close without a real good slam!

Last time I fixed just one door, it cost me $40. The Nissan Dealership aint cheap. But I noticed when fixing the saggy door, the only piece that was really needed to fix the sag was a new bushing. The little rubber piece. Not the entire pin! The pins, though kinda bent, still worked. The worn out bushing is what makes the door sag.

So I will be attempting to fix the saggy door this time around, using something from the hardware store, keeping the price waaay below $40 for just one door.

I thought Id post this to see if anyone else has had any experience with this, and what solution they used, other than buying the parts from nissan dealership.

Thanks,

David.


----------



## 1badz28 (Jul 14, 2008)

I too noticed that the bushing was the only thing damaged. Let me know how it turns out


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah, it's usually just the bushing.
Found this out after I paid dealer for new hinges.
Take your old bushing with you to the hardware store.
They can usually match it up for just a few bucks.


----------



## Lukyi89 (Mar 4, 2011)

dreamteam said:


> Yeah, it's usually just the bushing.
> Found this out after I paid dealer for new hinges.
> Take your old bushing with you to the hardware store.
> They can usually match it up for just a few bucks.


my driver side door does the same. what does the bushing look like??


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Yes the bushing looks like a washer, only much deeper.
I am currently using a bushing and hinge repair kit that can be purchased from NAPA. You will find it in the help section. It is for early 90's Nissan pickups.
The pin is too long and can be cut, the bushings are correct.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if Dorman Products has a hinge kit; they seem to have everything, lately!


----------



## noackrite (Dec 23, 2009)

i have had this problem also. the way i fixed it is this.... take the hinges from the passenger side and put them on the driver side all you have to do is take the pass side top and put it on the drives side bottom and the pass side bottom and put it on the driver side top. getting the off is a pin in the butt because of the fender though.i used them off of my parts car . i work for o'reilly's auto parts and os of right now , dorman does not offer a hinge kit for the b13.


----------

